# Steep



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog took the picture. I "processed" it in Photoshop.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Going up was tuff...but coming down was a real *$&#*#!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Are you collecting lichen for soup?------SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> Are you collecting lichen for soup?------SS


Miller Moths like grizzly's eat. Lot's of fat in them little critters.


----------

